# I am hooked!!!!! Oh and Hi



## Mark Stearns (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey all its been awhile since I posted here, life has been a little on the hectic side and the garden has decided it wants to push the trains out (at least for the summer). In my absence I have switched my new GP40 to battery power and am ecstatic. No more track cleaning etc, etc, etc you all know the story. I am planning on doing my Shay next due to the fact that it lost one of it's pickups and won't run verry smoothly on track power any more. I am using a trail car w/ the aristo T/E on board, running Dewalt 18volt cordless drill batteries that I have managed to get for free from my step dads work. I am realy looking forward to some fall weather so I can take back my right of way from the garden and get ready to plow some leaves (not alot of snow in the So Cal desert). Just wanted to write and say Hi to all my freinds on MLS.com and hope to get time to get back on the boards a bit more in the upcoming weeks. 
Mark


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 

Glad to see you came over to the dark side! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif You'll never regret it. Life is so much better when you run on battery.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, yes..... Welcome to the darkside.... You've finally seen the light... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Glad you've had a great transition, Mark. It sure is fun....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me also Welcome you to the Dark Side.. Yes I too was amazed who bright it is here on the darkside.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You won't catch me going back[]


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

funny, you never see a post of someone happy about (even admitting) converting back to Track Power from battery! 

Welcome over.......................... 

cale


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

About a year ago I purchased 2 Aristo SF E8's and installed QSI Sound along with Airwire/Gwire interface under battery power...that lasted about a month and the QSI & Airwire was taken back out & sold on Ebay. 

Why?? Because I'm used to the superb high quality sound that is only available with the MTH DCS Conrol System.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

